# accessing one's own viewing data?



## mwhoyle (Sep 2, 2004)

Apologies if this is a FAQ, but does anyone have a suggestion for a way to access one's own viewing data on a TiVo Series 2? I was just curious.

Thanks in advance,
Matt Hoyle


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

A series 2 and above, can transfer the recordings to another TiVo or PC. If you have not done this before, go to TiVo.com, login to yoru account, under DVR Preferences, check transfers and downloads. It can take a day to get a media access key assigned to your TiVo. There are programs to allow downloads and uploads of recordings, such as TiVo Desktop (not recommended, although it's the official program), PyTivo, and a few others. You would need that Media Access Key to access and decode in order to transfer.


----------



## mwhoyle (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry, I guess I wasn't clear. I'm interested in accessing (downloading) the usage data that the TiVo builds as a profile of one's TV-watching habits. The data that it uses to build a profile of what you watch and then record suggestions, etc. (And is used for building Nielsen ratings, etc.)

Thanks for the reply, though.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is in the /var/log folder. If the TiVo is hacked, you can simply FTP it to your computer to view, or cat it over telnet.

If it is not hacked, then you can mount the drive to a PC, and with the MFStools CD at least, mount the drive (specifically partition 9) and copy to your computer drive or a USB flash drive.


----------



## mwhoyle (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks, classicsat. Cool.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

How would the Tivo know when you're viewing it? It's always running and displaying shows even when the TV is off...


----------



## mwhoyle (Sep 2, 2004)

That's a good point. I wonder if it tracks presses of the TV Power key on the remote?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It only tracks use of its remote, from what I seen of the file.


----------

